# just wondering



## Guest (Jun 28, 2002)

*just wondering [PLEASE REPLY]*

will there be a coupe version of the Sentra?
just wondering cause that would be SWEET..i would wait for that 

HUH anyone know? or is it too early? -_-


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

hmmmm,....I doubt it. The market now is hot with 4 door sport cars and wagons. Now a Sentra 3 door hatch or a wagon might be a cool idea to compete with Mazda, Honda and Toyota.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2002)

o thanks for the reply  

a coupe would still be nice  

as long as it will make other companies  

ill be happy

hahaha


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2002)

i was just wondering... WHAT ARE THE ADVANTAGES OF COUPE? i mean sure the coupe might be a little bit lighter but.. 4doors has so much advantages... in my opinion..

Easy to get in and out
More leg room, more room overall
More places to hide NOS.. heh
More space to put hot ladies in.. heheh

So what do u guys like about coupe and 4 doors? heh

And by the way, i HOPE nissan wont come out with spec v coupe.. i mean it can come out.. but please, keep the 4doors for those who perfers 4doors over 2doors


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

Other than my 2-door 200sx looks way better than the four door grandma car sentra...nothing really is better. Just looks. I actually think safety ratings go up on a 4-door though. Its just that 4-doors look like freakin family cars. How unsporty for a "sports car" to have the family style look. I was extremely disappointed when I saw the new SE-R, my lifeblood, came out in four doors ONLY. GAY.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2002)

*sigh*
um yea..the coupe would look cool the sedan already looks cool...
and i was just wondering
but meh

coupe or not sentra is still cool


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

*four doors or two doors*

well granted two doors does look better but when you stop and look at it the four doors doesn't attract as much attention from cops or competition ( if they dont look too hard) thus making it a bit of a sleeper. and four doors is a bit cheeper on insurance. so yes aesthetically better but four doors does have its advantages.


----------

